
1980 vs 2009’s advertising tools - rickmans
http://dontmindrick.com/asides/1980-vs-2009%e2%80%99s-advertising-tools/
======
hellotoby
It's interesting to see just how fragmented the advertising space really is
these days.

I think there is a real opportunity for the creation of unified marketing
tools to bridge the disparity between all of these (advertising) services.

